# Tt D3sk



## l3p (May 24, 2016)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Intel Core i7-6700KAsus Maximus VIII FormulaAsus Geforce GTX980 Strix (2x)Asus ROG Swift PG348Q 34" 100HzAvexir Red Tesla 2666Mhz 16GBSamsung 950 Pro 256GB M.2Thermaltake Core P5 (2x)Thermaltake  DPS G RGB 1250W TiThermaltake Fully Liquidcooled

*Mods:*
For me personally it was quite a challenge.First of all because of the available free time I had next to my job and family.But specially to create a 'Desk PC' below $400 of material. (2xP5 + tools + glass + mounting)All this with standard tools like a jigsaw, drill, ironsaw, file and sandpaper.The panel is a 8mm Laminated safety glass panel, nothing to worry about 

I was invited to take part in the Thermaltake Casemod Invitational Season 1 2016 where we should use the Thermaltake P5. Well .. I like desk pc's so did this


----------



## Aquinus (May 24, 2016)

I expect nothing less than a work of art from you, @l3p. Another job well done.


----------



## l3p (May 24, 2016)

Thanks Aquinus! Really appreciated


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 26, 2016)

ok....thats just awesome!!!


----------



## zo0lykas (May 26, 2016)

nice build, maybe you can upload some pictures in day time  hard to look inside


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2016)

Simply beautiful, nice to see the colors not invade other colors and not being to bright.


----------



## KevSmeg (Jun 6, 2016)

Wow! One of the best desk mods I've seen. Clever use of the Core P5's, truley amazing work


----------



## l3p (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks again every one!

Here's a last one


----------



## AsRock (Nov 13, 2017)

l3p said:


> Thanks again every one!
> 
> Here's a last one




Good luck to him, as if he keeps playing his games like that ( no fault of the TT unit ) he's going have messed up wrists.

If that is you @l3p  i would lower it some.


----------

